# The Human Side of Dereliction



## highcannons (Sep 5, 2011)

I suppose we have all wondered, at some time or other, what brought about the state of affairs which caused a property to become derelict. In some cases it is easy, for example perhaps the closure of a factory was mentioned in the press. When we happen upon a derelict home then it is somewhat different, it may have been like that a long time so even talking to locals doesn't help.

Well, in this case the circumstances are reversed. The story came before the dereliction! And it goes like this.

The couple, who I shall call Janet and John, lived in the village most of their lives. They had children who eventually grew up and moved on, having children of their own. It was John who passed away first, leaving Janet to her own devices. Janet was a very private person, she had her friends in the village but liked her own company. As the years passed on the property wasn't best maintained but it had all that Janet needed. It was comfortable and if she felt cold there was a solid old coal fire that she could light.

At some point there were problems, something happened to cause a split in the family. From this point she didn't see much of her grandchildren or her own children. And to make matters worse the years started to take their toll. Janet had a few trips, and stays, in hospital but after on particular incident she eventually had to go to sheltered accomadation straight from hospital. But her wherebouts were a bit of a mystery to her few friends in the village. Despite trying to contact her family their messages were ignored. It was a couple of years later that these friends found out that Janet had passed away.

And the bungalow that had been home for so long to Janet and John? well it has remained untouched and uncared for for those years, locked up in a turmoil of legal application by the local authority to recoop their care costs and the split family who cannot agree upon what action to take.

The bungalow then,


THE GATEWAY







THE OVERGROWN GRAVEL DRIVE





THE FRONT OF THE BUNGALOW





A VIEW ALONG THE SIDE TO SHEDS





THIS WAS ONCE A BEAUTIUL AND CARED FOR GARDEN





WHERE THE TENNIS COURTS WERE





THE SUN ROOM





WITH DYING CACTUS





YOU CAN JUST MAKE OUT ONE OF JANET'S DRESSES HUNG UP TO AIR





A VIEW OF A SIDE





ANOTHER SHED





FINALLY, A CUP AND PAPERS STILL ON THE KITCHEN TABLE WHERE THEY WERE LEFT THE LAST TIME JANET LEFT.





A true story......

Thanks, HC


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 6, 2011)

yes its a sad but common story about life and how it sometimes goes. Its a Shame the old lady couldn't see here life out in the comfort of her own home. What really pisses me of was the bit about the council trying to recoup their costs,really makes me angry that after all the years of working and toiling now the councils are trying to steal form the sick and dead WTF do i pay taxes all my life for its damn no longer for a pension Or roads. 

Thanks for telling her story its one reason why i don't go near houses much these days as some of the personal stuff that you come across is just to distressing


----------



## highcannons (Sep 6, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> yes its a sad but common story about life and how it sometimes goes. Its a Shame the old lady couldn't see here life out in the comfort of her own home. What really pisses me of was the bit about the council trying to recoup their costs,really makes me angry that after all the years of working and toiling now the councils are trying to steal form the sick and dead WTF do i pay taxes all my life for its damn no longer for a pension Or roads.
> 
> Thanks for telling her story its one reason why i don't go near houses much these days as some of the personal stuff that you come across is just to distressing



Quite agree, and it is very sad but sometimes there are lessons in sad stories. It can be a bit spooky seeing peoples stuff lying around, I tend to ignore such places too - there is an awful lot of 'em.

HC


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 6, 2011)

Its a fantastic house and a brilliant report, sad though yes....By the time all the legal stuff gets sorted the house will be beyond saving....


----------



## night crawler (Sep 6, 2011)

How sad she died alone and now the vultures are picking over her belongings.


----------



## maximus (Sep 6, 2011)

night crawler said:


> How sad she died alone and now the vultures are picking over her belongings.



Agreed,sad how her family just ignored her for years,then suddenly demand their 'rightful' inheritance.



The roof seems pretty new compared to the rest of the house....strange


----------



## highcannons (Sep 6, 2011)

maximus said:


> Agreed,sad how her family just ignored her for years,then suddenly demand their 'rightful' inheritance.
> 
> 
> 
> The roof seems pretty new compared to the rest of the house....strange



Yes, the roof tiles were replaced, ironically, just before she went into hospital.


----------



## scribble (Sep 6, 2011)

It's an apt reminder of the humanity in these sites. Thanks for putting it into perspective.


----------



## muppet (Sep 6, 2011)

what a sad end to a sad story thanks hc


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

scribble said:


> It's an apt reminder of the humanity in these sites. Thanks for putting it into perspective.


Yes, I agree. Abandoned homes always feel more personal than any other kind of dereliction to me too. Sad but also beautiful...the garden especially shows how the place was once loved.
Thanks, High.


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2011)

night crawler said:


> How sad she died alone and now the vultures are picking over her belongings.



Well Researched and Sympathetically Photographed HC, NC has really said it for me, So I’ll just add my, Thanks for Sharing


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent post and a great story to go with it.... Well done


----------

